# Sig Sauer P320 XF



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

17+1 Brought it home yesterday, can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I bought mine two months ago. I think you're gonna like it. I also bought two 21 round magazines for it.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

desertman said:


> I bought mine two months ago. I think you're gonna like it. I also bought two 21 round magazines for it.
> 
> View attachment 18195


Very NICE!


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Slugo said:


> Very NICE!


Great minds think alike!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Slugo said:


> Great minds think alike!


I'll go along with that.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have to admit, those are some solid looking guns!


----------

